# Neccessity is the mother...



## Bubba57 (Dec 11, 2015)

Was about to reverse paint a blank and couldn't find my q-tips....but then spied some pipe cleaners.  Perfect!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 11, 2015)

I use pipe cleaners for both gluing tubes and back painting.


----------



## Bubba57 (Dec 11, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> I use pipe cleaners for both gluing tubes and back painting.



I'm using the brush-on Krazy Glue but I can see the pipe cleaner working as well.  Are you dipping the pipe cleaner in the glue and then applying..or smearing it around on the tube once it's applied??


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 11, 2015)

If you switch over to spray paint, it is a lot faster and easier.  Just a thought...

Jim Smith


----------



## Bubba57 (Dec 12, 2015)

Jim Smith said:


> If you switch over to spray paint, it is a lot faster and easier.  Just a thought...
> 
> Jim Smith



I'd thought about going the spray route...seemed like it would be pretty easy but the expense and storage of a dozen or more cans of spray paint turned me off the idea.  Instead I picked up a set of acrylic paints from the craft store...small jars of about 20 colors for $12.  From inception to completion, it takes me about 60 seconds to paint a twin blank set.  I can live with that.


----------

